# Favorite Song?



## lallieth (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you have a fav song?  I have a few..

1.Born to Be Wild-Steppenwolf

2.Into the Night-Carlos Santana & Chad Kroger (LOVE Santana's Guitar)

3.Somebody's Me-Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 28, 2008)

I listen to mostly contemporary Christian music. 

I like Dive by Steven Curtis Chapman. It's probably my favorite. 

Abigail likes Born to be Wild too.


----------



## Retired (Jan 28, 2008)

I collect the various, numerous versions of Stardust the sophisticated 1927 melody by Hoagy Carmichael and lyrics by Mitchell Parrish.

Stardust is the most recorded song in American music, and anyone who has ever played the melody would find it fascinating as a piece of music.

Stardust is my favorite.


----------



## Halo (Jan 28, 2008)

I have way too many favourite songs to list just a few here.

It depends on my mood especially but more whether I am feeling like listening to 80s, hip-hop, dance or just mellow stuff....it all just depends.  I have favourites in all different categories.

I would definitely say 80's and Hip-Hop are my favourites though


----------



## Retired (Jan 28, 2008)

> I have way too many favourite songs to list just a few here



Ye_ah But_....if you were going to be stranded on an island, and could only bring one record....er I mean..CD with you, What would that be?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 28, 2008)

The record for getting off the island?


----------



## Halo (Jan 28, 2008)

Can it be a box set? Or just a single CD? :lol:


----------



## lallieth (Jan 29, 2008)

I pretty much like all the 80's stuff as well...


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive got loads depending on how I  feel,

I think Cygnet Committee by David Bowie would be one, that is one hell of a song,, Sister Ray by The Velvet Underground would be another and proberly something by Pulp but picking one of theres would be difficult, maybe Jarvis Cockers Quatum theory Hmmmm I think I would like a box set like Halo!!!


----------



## braveheart (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry folks, but mine has to be Bohemian Rhapsody!

I also like anything from David Fanshawe's African Sanctus - although that's a different kind of music.


----------

